# Ate Cooked Chicken Bones



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

OK so its all over the internet, "cooked chicken bones are dangerous for dogs, they can splinter and are brittle."

But nobody ever says what to do if a dog does eat them. I've read "call the vet NOW" and "keep an eye on the dog and wait."

Half the sites suggest that raw chicken bones are equally bad, which discredits their information for me entirely.

So. Lyka just stole a whole cooked chicken (most of the meat already off) while I went to answer the door (someone had a Malinois they found in the neighborhood and wanted to know if he was mine). Looks like she ate the wings, the thighs and was starting on the rest when I walked back in.

Its a pretty small chicken...

Should I be worried?? How worried??

Update: fyi, I did speak to a vet and they said "keep an eye on her, feed her some boiled leek." I don't have any boiled leek and everything here is closed on Sundays, but she said if she is acting normal and not puking up her regular food then watch her for a week and it'll probably be fine.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

He could become constipated so I'd give him salad oil (from plants) maybe one dessert spoonful 3 times a day, if necessary. Watch if his stomach gets extended.

One of mine ripped the feather duvet yesterday (we're renovating - should have crated him) and came bounding towards me looking like a white goose:lol: 

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

When I was a kid, everyone I knew used to feed cooked chicken and turkey bones to their dogs. Later found out the risks with them being more brittle and splinters. If he got it down fine, I wouldn't worry. At least that's been my experience seeing thousands of cooked poultry bones being eaten by dogs. Only seen a few momentary choking incidents. I do avoid but the threat is not as great as made out to be.

I'm not telling anyone it's safe for dogs to eat poultry bones! Just that there is rarely a need to panic if they get into the garbage.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I wouldn't worry,commercial chickens are raised so fast these days the bones don't have time to get very hard. Believe it or not, chicken legs breaking because they can't support the weight of the bird is fairly common.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

If it was a small chicken I wouldn't get too exicted just keep an eye out for problems - the wing and thigh bones on a small chicken are pretty wimpy. The big legbones on a roaster size chicken or turkey are sturdier and are more likely to cause problems.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

When I was weaning my cat onto a raw diet, I started with chicken which I cooked progressively less.

One day I gave her a cooked drumstick. I was expecting a bare bone when she was done. Nope. Ate the whole thing. No problem that time.

Once, in a pinch, I gave my dog some frozen buffalo wings, but I didn't know they were pre-cooked. No problems there either.

I wouldn't make a habit of it though.

I've had more wierd things happen with with bigger chunks of bone, like pork neck. Sometimes I think they sneak in some weight bearing bones.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the reassurance everyone. i wasn't too worried, but figured I'd ask before I look over and see a piece of bone sticking out of Lyka's side 

Knowing her, she'd probably pull it out and eat it a second time, DOH! ](*,)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't think there's anything to worry about even the second time round


----------

